# cement pool deck... acrylic, epoxy or stain?



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

There really aren't a whole lot of options when it comes to pool decks. 
I just did one and went to great lengths to find a long lasting product.

There just isn't any. Paint or stain? Take your pick. "Which is best" is a relative question. 
My experience has been that the paint mfg.s recommend recoat every other season, but the paint will actually last about 4 yrs. I'm in las vegas' desert enviornment.


----------



## vickipalma (Apr 28, 2008)

*made a decision*

well...........we made a decision........we went with kool deck paint........its an acrylic paint water based. 5 yr manufacture warranty. drop a line if you want to know how it turns out........vicki:thumbup:


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, I've heard about kool deck. Wasn't sure if it's mixed with the concrete or a paint. So, I didn't say anything.


----------



## kiri (Sep 17, 2009)

so how did the kool deck work?is it a paint? i thought it was something you mix into cement. any pointers/tips you can give me would be appreciated!


----------

